
Show HN: Sorcerer – Professionally written blog posts for your company - Ramario
https://getsorcerer.com
======
bernardhalas
Hello,

after having a quick look it's easy to understand what your page is about. The
design is pleasant, clean and supports readability.

I'd have a few questions or comments, if I may: 1) What's the reason for
starting the flow by "request an invite"? Is this a closed community? Are
there only some people or businesses allowed to use your service? Or did you
mean something like "start cooperation" instead?

2) It's in your FAQ, but to make the service more trustworthy, shed more light
on your writers. Even if this is just a start-up and you are the only-one
writing blogs, I'd say that including your profile. There are several services
like this and writers are the key selling point which makes the difference.

3) Also, my suggestion would be to limit the scope of blogs (perhaps you want
to do some testing on this suggestion). Your blogging business looks small.
And I don't believe you can blog well about science, IT, cooking and gardening
at the same time. Try to be best in limited domain and then scale it from
there.

If you want feedback from more people, you can try
[https://usability.testing.exchange](https://usability.testing.exchange)
(disclaimer: I am associated with it).

